# Nice new rides and now no money!



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

I picked up a couple nice rides in the last couple of weeks.  Now I need to snatch some money from the wifes account and get it back in before she notices.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> I picked up a couple nice rides in the last couple of weeks.  Now I need to snatch some money from the wifes account and get it back in before she notices.






WOW!!! Love that blackhawk


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

*Shipping*

I got it for a really good price.  It's in CT right now and I'm looking for shippers.  I have an offer of $250 and it doen't need to be torn down.  I like that it doesn't have to be torn down.

The long tank is coming Fed Ex and should be here this coming week


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 4, 2012)

Couple of very nice bikes...


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 4, 2012)

RR,

I am in CT.  If you don't mind me asking, who did you buy it from and does he/she have any more bikes for sale?

Thanks, Joe

PS - I may be mistaken but i think Blackhawks came with the metal clad wide 26" wheels, not the triple steps.  I think the Falcons had triple steps.  Someone with a catalog with pics might be able to confirm or rebut that claim.


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice! I love these Blackhawks!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 4, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> I may be mistaken but i think Blackhawks came with the metal clad wide 26" wheels, not the triple steps.  I think the Falcons had triple steps.  Someone with a catalog with pics might be able to confirm or rebut that claim.




Steelclad wood rims show up only in the first year (33-34) and triple-drops appear in the 34-35 and later ads..


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> RR,
> 
> I am in CT.  If you don't mind me asking, who did you buy it from and does he/she have any more bikes for sale?
> 
> ...





It was an auction house, I'll find a list of what they had.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

*Same Auction*

Here are a couple of the guys bike that were sold today 

Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar
Schwinn Mark II Jaguar
Columbia 5 star superb


----------



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice looking bikes Robert.
Don't feel alone, my wife has a separate account too. She keeps changing her PIN....she knows I have an addiction and she knows my chemical dependency (rust and patina) outweighs the ability to make wise decisions. She insists I need treatment. By the way my kids have hidden their piggy banks too.
Not really. They have bank accounts now.


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think my wife is glad I got into vintage bikes this winter. For me anyway, it is much cheaper than the other forms of cycling I am into. Ever priced even a mid-range carbon road bike or a full suspension 29er mountain bike?  Both are easily $2-3K each.....


----------



## kstarkusa (Feb 5, 2012)

omg you got that blackhawk............. you outbidded me by 20 bucks... you luck guy..... uhhhh hey if yoiu ever decide to sell that blackhawk please let me know...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

I was willing to go a lot higher.  Lol
Did you win anything thing from the auction?  I love those auctions, you can really get some killer deals.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> I think my wife is glad I got into vintage bikes this winter. For me anyway, it is much cheaper than the other forms of cycling I am into. Ever priced even a mid-range carbon road bike or a full suspension 29er mountain bike?  Both are easily $2-3K each.....




Terry, 
I came from that area.  I had a Scott the with KOM wheels and SRAM red.  I got it down to 12.6lbs.  If it was new it would sell for about $14000. I had it for a couple years and sold it for $4500.  After I lost my butt on that I decided to start into the antique and vintage stuff.  I picked up a 1943 BSA motorcycle with the money from the bike and that started the bicycle and motorcycle kick about 2 years ago.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

kstarkusa said:


> omg you got that blackhawk............. you outbidded me by 20 bucks... you luck guy..... uhhhh hey if yoiu ever decide to sell that blackhawk please let me know...




They had a 1905 shaft drive with a shaw motor last week that went for a good price but I knew this was coming up and I couldn't have both.   Just think, if I would of won the bike last week, you would have the Blackhawks...lol.


----------



## kstarkusa (Feb 5, 2012)

I know you got a good deal.. but if you do deside to sell it let me know first. ive been wanting one for so long now lol. either a day late or a dallar short lol


----------



## kstarkusa (Feb 5, 2012)

no I didnt get anything else on their. those schwinns though went for alot of money like that blue jaguar. 1100 i think


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

kstarkusa said:


> I know you got a good deal.. but if you do deside to sell it let me know first. ive been wanting one for so long now lol. either a day late or a dallar short lol




In this case it was $20 short.  J/k.   I don't see me ever letting this one go.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

kstarkusa said:


> no I didnt get anything else on their. those schwinns though went for alot of money like that blue jaguar. 1100 i think






I was thinking "oh crap" when the first bike went.  I was thinking that this thing was going to go through the roof.  I like our little secret auction house.  They sold one a couple years ago too.  I promise, if another one comes up i'll let you know and  I'll stay away from it.  Where are you located?


----------



## kstarkusa (Feb 5, 2012)

thank you haha. i live in hemet my girlfriend lives in same city as you do lol


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you come out the the Riverside ride last Sunday?


----------



## kstarkusa (Feb 5, 2012)

no i didnt my dad wanted to go but, i just didnt feel like it.. ive been pretty occuiped on getting a harley fxsts springer. i should be getting one very soon but still need some more money lol.. ive been selling off my stingray collection so i can get my harley.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> They had a 1905 shaft drive with a shaw motor last week that went for a good price but I knew this was coming up and I couldn't have both.   Just think, if I would of won the bike last week, you would have the Blackhawks...lol.




Do you have the link to this? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 6, 2012)

Didn't the early 33-34 Blackhawks have a straight downtube?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> Didn't the early 33-34 Blackhawks have a straight downtube?




I don't think so.  Let me know if you find out differently.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2012)

*Shaw motor and shaft driven bike*



catfish said:


> Do you have the link to this? I'd like to see it.




I find it in a bit.  I'm stepping out to the airport.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> I find it in a bit.  I'm stepping out to the airport.




Thanks! i look forward to seeing it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2012)

Another pair of beautiful bicycles. Great acquisition you have there! 

Dave


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2012)

*Shaw motor and Shaft Bike*



catfish said:


> Thanks! i look forward to seeing it.




It sold for $1000 plus a 20% auction fee. $1200 was a great price but if I would won this I wouldn't be able to get the Elgin Blackhawk.


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Bikes purchased*

Great score on the elgin i got screwed by the fosil you bought it from i was the first to pm dave and stayed in communication with dave till the guy got back in to town i must have called 20 times for 2 weeks then i finally reached him and he sold it to you it  just sucks when stuff is listed by or for people with no computer or answering machine so the first guy almost always gets the shaft. anyway enjoy the bike that was a good deal and it looked to be close to being correct.





QUOTE=Robertriley;121238]I picked up a couple nice rides in the last couple of weeks.  Now I need to snatch some money from the wifes account and get it back in before she notices.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 6, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> I don't think so.  Let me know if you find out differently.




According to the Elgin book, don't picture straight down tubes...where did you see one?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't think they had a straight tube.  I think it was luckykat that asked.  I had the Elgin book a can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought I saw one, but i could be wrong....let me see if i can find the picture again....


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2012)

*Almost busted*

Well, I'm in Detroit working and my wife text me saying that the fridge died and she's going to get another one.   My first thought was that if she goes out looking for a fridge she'll go into savings and see that I took out the money for the bike.  I called her right away and told her to just use my Sears account and that I can get a discount.  She asked to call me back and minutes seemed like hours.  She called back, I was holding my breath thinking that the S### is going to hit the fan, and she said, "Scott, the neighbor came over and said he will fix it and it would only run $65 for the part.  So, I'm safe for now but out of town for the rest of the week.  It would of really sucked because she has had a bad day.  The kids are sick, the fridge broke, I'm 2000 miles a way, it's her birthday, I sent her flowers to her work and she's now there and then I take out a grip of cash for the bike and shipping without telling her.  Damn, that would of been really bad!


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> It sold for $1000 plus a 20% auction fee. $1200 was a great price but if I would won this I wouldn't be able to get the Elgin Blackhawk.




Wow! Someone scored. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't do too bad, $940 for the blackhawk plus auction and shipping fees.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2012)

I got the 39 elgin in and posted the pics.  It looks great from 10 feet away.


----------

